# 2nd Take: Action!



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Mandraque said:


> @_MNiS_ can you give your input?


I still think you're an INFJ, dude.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

MNiS said:


> I still think you're an INFJ, dude.


Can you explain why? :kitteh:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Mandraque said:


> Can you explain why? :kitteh:


http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/121779-iei-yes-no-7.html#post13484594

:wink:


----------

